
An introduction to machine learning with Apixio - araymore
https://www.apixio.com/technical-post/introduction-to-machine-learning/
======
araymore
The first in a two-part blog post about one of the methods the healthcare data
science company, Apixio has employed to help us make the best use of our
training data. It gives a brief introduction to some basics of machine
learning and a couple of the problems we face. The second post will be a more
in-depth look at a technique we’ve used to try to improve the results of our
models.

